# Arcadia D3+ UV Flood 55w



## Ludford (Feb 29, 2016)

Hi

Has anyone used the new Arcadia D3+ UV Flood 55w lamp? Previously Arcadia only used to make a 24w lamp. It's so new I couldn't find any reference to it on the Arcadia website

Does anyone know what setup would be improved by a 55w lamp over a 24w?

I'm thinking of getting one to use with a new 24 x 24 x 48 Hydro flow from Muji for my Panther Chameleon.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

hi,

the 55w FLOOD is exactly the same as the 24w but longer

for that enclosure you need the 24w 

john


----------



## swede (Aug 7, 2011)

I have been looking at this lamp for my uromastyx... Looks really good 
Arcadiajohn, how does this compare to the T5s watt for watt?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

UVFLOOD uses the same tech, imagine a 54w linear lamp, snap it in half and glue the two halves side by side and you have a Power Compact

UVFLOOD however takes that power and uses a wide flood reflector to deliver that power over a wider area rather than a thin, long strip

A really nice product!

john


----------



## swede (Aug 7, 2011)

Arcadiajohn said:


> UVFLOOD uses the same tech, imagine a 54w linear lamp, snap it in half and glue the two halves side by side and you have a Power Compact
> 
> UVFLOOD however takes that power and uses a wide flood reflector to deliver that power over a wider area rather than a thin, long strip
> 
> ...




That is great John, can you just confirm the length of the 55w one? On the Arcadia website I could only find the size of the 24 w 

Many thanks Jon


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

they are 23" long

john




swede said:


> That is great John, can you just confirm the length of the 55w one? On the Arcadia website I could only find the size of the 24 w
> 
> Many thanks Jon


----------



## swede (Aug 7, 2011)

Arcadiajohn said:


> they are 23" long
> 
> john




Perfect, just ordered 2


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

thank you

remember, this is HOT5 tech, as such it will be bright on day one and increase every day for around 5 days use before settling down

change the lamp yearly and enjoy 



swede said:


> Perfect, just ordered 2


----------

